# Use Your  Android Device as Wifi Repeater or Extender



## a5hi5h (Jun 15, 2014)

Step By Step Guide Here : https://www.facebook.com/notes/ashi...ifi-repeater-no-root-bequench/835971523113677

 just found that i can use my phone as wifi extender/repeater ... my Nexus 4 catches wifi signals better than my laptop... i connected my nexus 4 with the wifi  network which was not in the range of my laptop... then after connecting to that wifi network i started bluetooth tethering from my device (Bluetooth tethering is built option for Android version 4.0 and above)... and connected my laptop with that bluetooth network... now i don't need a repeater ... also there is an app "*fqrouter2*" which also provides wifi repeater functionality!!!﻿  

Found It Here  . https://www.facebook.com/notes/ashi...ifi-repeater-no-root-bequench/835971523113677


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice ! Thanks for sharing man.

Just awesome to give my old devices a job in my house.

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## mobsterc (Jun 18, 2014)

can this be done by two phones? which whones have good wifi signals?​


----------



## MicroMonster (Jun 19, 2014)

_Good idea bro!, Thanks for sharing :good:_


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 19, 2014)

mobsterc said:


> can this be done by two phones? which whones have good wifi signals?​

Click to collapse



nexus 4 and SGS2

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 19, 2014)

osbilly said:


> But will this drain battery on the phone?

Click to collapse



Yeah defenitly will the wifi repeater/phone will drain drastically


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 19, 2014)

osbilly said:


> I see so I might as well just make a makeshift anrenae out of aluminum.. lol

Click to collapse



YOU SAY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT???

I totally don´t understand anything in that sentence


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 19, 2014)

osbilly said:


> I said i might as well make a makeshift antenna out of aluminum foil. You must not be from america.

Click to collapse



Hmm i just don´t understand the term.
But let it go!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 19, 2014)

osbilly said:


> Thats cool. No problem.

Click to collapse


----------



## a5hi5h (Jun 23, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Nice ! Thanks for sharing man.
> 
> Just awesome to give my old devices a job in my house.
> 
> --->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---

Click to collapse



welcome


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 23, 2014)

freak4android said:


> welcome

Click to collapse



Your welcome too!


----------



## Boopie11 (Jun 23, 2014)

I will give a try!
TY!


----------



## a5hi5h (Jun 24, 2014)

*yes obviously*



mobsterc said:


> can this be done by two phones? which whones have good wifi signals?​

Click to collapse



yes you can use to connect it between two phones.... though bluetooth tethering consumes less battery than wifi tethering but the speed in bluetooth tethering is very low i.e. max 80-90 KBps only...


----------



## a5hi5h (Jun 24, 2014)

MicroMonster said:


> _Good idea bro!, Thanks for sharing :good:_

Click to collapse



you are welcome


----------



## a5hi5h (Jun 24, 2014)

Boopie11 said:


> I will give a try!
> TY!

Click to collapse



wlcome :good:


----------



## Corndog3434 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks, will try this out.


----------



## Sieber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Interesting...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Anstar1992 (Jul 22, 2014)

I love fqrouter2! It is stable and convenient.


----------



## Jacksonz91 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boniis (Jul 23, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks. 

I now have my s4 mounted (with tape) to the back of my laptop screen  

/boniis


----------



## fazliey (Jul 23, 2014)

How to do that??

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Geofferey (Jul 24, 2014)

I use a mobile as a WiFi adapter on my laptop. Instead for connecting WiFi and teathering with Bluetooth, I just connect it to WiFi and teather with USB. No battery drain . You can do it on almost any phone or tablet without root.

Sent from my SM-T217S


----------



## abedhallak (Jul 24, 2014)

*cool*

nice


----------



## djwell (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds expensive


----------



## HippoDevices (Jul 25, 2014)

freak4android said:


> just found that i can use my phone as wifi extender/repeater ... my Nexus 4 catches wifi signals better than my laptop... i connected my nexus 4 with the wifi  network which was not in the range of my laptop... then after connecting to that wifi network i started bluetooth tehring from my device (Bluetooth tethering is built option for Android version 4.0 and above)... and connected my laptop with that bluetooth network... now i dnt need a repeater ... also there is an app "*fqrouter2*" which also provides wifi repeater functionality!!!﻿

Click to collapse



Awesome good idea!


----------



## Geofferey (Jul 25, 2014)

djwell said:


> Sounds expensive

Click to collapse



No more expensive than the phone I just had laying around.

Sent from my SM-T217S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stombie18 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice. Never thought of doing that.


----------



## Aqilz (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks great. I'll try this.


----------



## alexmforero (Sep 19, 2014)

Is there any chances of something like this on non rooted devices??
I have a TV in a box with chipset RK3188, i usually don't use the wifi of the device cause mostly i listen music and watch movies.
I'd like to extend the wifi of my home router with my tv in a box.


----------



## Alecsandru90 (Sep 20, 2014)

how about taking the signal in "g" range and extend-it in "n" range


----------



## chou_ik (Sep 22, 2014)

*22B*

nice shareeee


----------



## Paul808 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Cool!*

This is really cool!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lanoon (Sep 26, 2014)

*nice idea*

that's nice
but it will kill the battery right?


----------



## xyyx (Sep 28, 2014)

Lanoon said:


> that's nice
> but it will kill the battery right?

Click to collapse



This construction eats battery as hungry shark)


----------



## JorgeMenderp (Oct 19, 2014)

Cool find. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PedriX (Oct 30, 2014)

freak4android said:


> just found that i can use my phone as wifi extender/repeater ... my Nexus 4 catches wifi signals better than my laptop... i connected my nexus 4 with the wifi  network which was not in the range of my laptop... then after connecting to that wifi network i started bluetooth tehring from my device (Bluetooth tethering is built option for Android version 4.0 and above)... and connected my laptop with that bluetooth network... now i dnt need a repeater ... also there is an app "*fqrouter2*" which also provides wifi repeater functionality!!!﻿

Click to collapse



what a great app, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr Lexus (Nov 5, 2014)

alexmforero said:


> Is there any chances of something like this on non rooted devices??
> I have a TV in a box with chipset RK3188, i usually don't use the wifi of the device cause mostly i listen music and watch movies.
> I'd like to extend the wifi of my home router with my tv in a box.

Click to collapse



Hey, that's an interesting question.  I was wondering if a phone could drive a wifi dongle via OTG.  After reading your question, I'm wondering if the Rockchip can drive a wifi usb dongle.  The rockchip already has one wifi radio, so a usb dongle would make for two wifi radios, hence the possibility of a bona fide repeater (NOT bluetooth).  That might be pretty cool.

Alternatively, if I can't drive a WiFi USB dongle with an android, then I could maybe load Ubuntu on one of my old androids, and do it that way.


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 7, 2014)

*You can use dongles on android using usb cable..*



Dr Lexus said:


> Hey, that's an interesting question.  I was wondering if a phone could drive a wifi dongle via OTG.  After reading your question, I'm wondering if the Rockchip can drive a wifi usb dongle.  The rockchip already has one wifi radio, so a usb dongle would make for two wifi radios, hence the possibility of a bona fide repeater (NOT bluetooth).  That might be pretty cool.
> 
> Alternatively, if I can't drive a WiFi USB dongle with an android, then I could maybe load Ubuntu on one of my old androids, and do it that way.

Click to collapse



Use PPP Widget... This app/widget is available on google play store.. You can use it to connect usb dongles using otg to your android.. 
Google play store link : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.draisberghof.pppwidget&hl=en


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 8, 2014)

JorgeMenderp said:


> Cool find. Thanks for sharing

Click to collapse



welcome bro


----------



## dgnkrmz (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks a lot. I need it :good:


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 10, 2014)

dgnkrmz said:


> thanks a lot. I need it :good:

Click to collapse



Happy To help you brother...


----------



## c.e.z (Nov 18, 2014)

Just got: Connection timed out
Anyone else?
Is there alternative link?


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 18, 2014)

c.e.z said:


> Just got: Connection timed out
> Anyone else?
> Is there alternative link?

Click to collapse



Alternative link for..??? 
What alternative link you want..???


----------



## c.e.z (Nov 20, 2014)

freak4android said:


> Alternative link for..???
> What alternative link you want..???

Click to collapse



www.bequench.com

it's down for me
( Website is offline. No cached version of this page is available )


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 20, 2014)

c.e.z said:


> www.bequench.com
> 
> it's down for me
> ( Website is offline. No cached version of this page is available )

Click to collapse



Try now.... It is working now... no problem here


----------



## evilcopter (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks for sharing buddy, cheers


----------



## c.e.z (Nov 21, 2014)

freak4android said:


> Try now.... It is working now... no problem here

Click to collapse



It works now


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 22, 2014)

evilcopter said:


> thanks for sharing buddy, cheers

Click to collapse



You are welcome my friend


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 22, 2014)

c.e.z said:


> It works now

Click to collapse



Please share your experience if this trick worked for you or not...


----------



## undeadking (Nov 24, 2014)

fqrouter2 works flawlessly with my spare LG G2 repeating to my PS3. Having just moved up into the mountains almost every type of signal you can think of is awful but fqrouter2 makes things much better!  

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## medhunter (Nov 25, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Yeah defenitly will the wifi repeater/phone will drain drastically

Click to collapse



quite agree. I don't picture having smartphone do this.May be my old Dell netbook can do it.Now make sense


----------



## Luck ying (Nov 27, 2014)

thank you, it is helpful.


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 30, 2014)

medhunter said:


> quite agree. I don't picture having smartphone do this.May be my old Dell netbook can do it.Now make sense

Click to collapse



Yes your old android device is just perfect for this job..


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 30, 2014)

Luck ying said:


> thank you, it is helpful.

Click to collapse



You are welcome bro.. Happy to help you


----------



## easyyu (Jan 26, 2015)

Dead link..
Any mirror?


----------



## maxtinfort (Feb 3, 2015)

easyyu said:


> Dead link..
> Any mirror?

Click to collapse



+1
im getting this message:
Error establishing a database connection

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




freak4android said:


> You are welcome bro.. Happy to help you

Click to collapse




please update the link or repost the method yourself.. 

the link is not available anymore I'm having this message :
Error establishing a database connection


----------



## Ulisesma (Feb 4, 2015)

Link no work.


----------



## easyyu (Feb 4, 2015)

Use this app working excellent!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fq.router2


----------



## Geofferey (Feb 5, 2015)

You guys should check this out... Its the reverse of using phone to capture net. I used it so I could share my laptops WiFi connection with my mobile devices.  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2287494

Sent from my SM-T217S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## a5hi5h (Feb 15, 2015)

easyyu said:


> Dead link..
> Any mirror?

Click to collapse



http://www.bequench.com/use-android-device-as-wifi-repeater-no-root/


----------



## a5hi5h (Feb 15, 2015)

maxtinfort said:


> +1
> im getting this message:
> Error establishing a database connection
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for the inconvenience  caused... I updated my blog and the link over here...  Thankyou for informing me about the issue.


----------



## a5hi5h (Feb 15, 2015)

Ulisesma said:


> Link no work.

Click to collapse



updated the link... Working now..


----------



## a5hi5h (Feb 15, 2015)

easyyu said:


> Use this app working excellent!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fq.router2

Click to collapse




this app requires root access... also it is not supported in most of the devices. the guide given here is for both rooted and non-rooted devices. Anyways thankyou for sharing with us.


----------



## a5hi5h (Feb 15, 2015)

Geofferey said:


> You guys should check this out... Its the reverse of using phone to capture net. I used it so I could share my laptops WiFi connection with my mobile devices.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2287494
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 thankyou for sharing with us


----------



## Airboner (Jul 23, 2015)

@freak4android could u update the link cauze is down..again


----------



## cory733 (Oct 29, 2015)

freak4android said:


> thankyou for sharing with us

Click to collapse



links are down


----------



## a5hi5h (Nov 15, 2015)

sorry, the links are down, actually i was not getting enough time to update the blog, and eventually it died, will update the links soon.. till then i would love to help you guys here


----------



## Satsana (Dec 8, 2015)

*Update*

Hey guys, 

i've been looking for a way to do this for the sm-g900h (smg galaxy s5) with fqrouter2 but it seems that my phone isn't supported yet, and by reading the first post in this thread; it seems that the links are dead, so any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

PS: i have an Xperia Arc S, and fqrouter2 still doesn't work, so any other way for older models would be useful too (for gingerbread and above).


----------



## -MX- (Dec 23, 2015)

I would really like to try out this app, it's there any chance someone could post a link to the apk? I would greatly appreciate it. 

Sent from my LG-V510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satsana (Dec 23, 2015)

*Link*



-MX- said:


> I would really like to try out this app, it's there any chance someone could post a link to the apk? I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V510 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well looking for "fqrouter2" on google got me some links (e.g : http://fqrouter2.en.uptodown.com/android) but there's the official installer on the Play Store that you can try called "fqrouter installer".

Hope this helped ya. (Haven't tried it personally though ! so care)


----------



## -MX- (Dec 23, 2015)

Satsana said:


> Well looking for "fqrouter2" on google got me some links (e.g : http://fqrouter2.en.uptodown.com/android) but there's the official installer on the Play Store that you can try called "fqrouter installer".
> 
> Hope this helped ya. (Haven't tried it personally though ! so care)

Click to collapse



Thanks. I had previously searched for the apk on google, but the download link I found (on amazonaws) gave me a warning that there was potential malware ahead, so I didn't want to risk it and figured I'd come here to hopefully get my hands on a clean version. I'll give that one a shot on a backup phone that I don't care about wiping if it gives me issues.


----------



## Satsana (Dec 24, 2015)

-MX- said:


> Thanks. I had previously searched for the apk on google, but the download link I found (on amazonaws) gave me a warning that there was potential malware ahead, so I didn't want to risk it and figured I'd come here to hopefully get my hands on a clean version. I'll give that one a shot on a backup phone that I don't care about wiping if it gives me issues.

Click to collapse



Yeahh i've been there haha, don't like to fiddle too much when they say there's "potential malware ahead".
Nonetheless, I actually managed to download it from the official "fqrouter installer", so I actually have the apk and I could temporarily host it on a third party website and send it to you (even though sadly it didn't work for me phones 3= [not supported]). Don't hesitate to ask ;3

Gl on your ventures m8 !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2016)

Link is not bringing me to any download site


----------



## AymanDev (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool. Thanks for sharing! Using an old device. Seems to be working but rapes battery.


----------



## redkazem (Feb 18, 2016)

Link led to a blank page, no information.


----------



## RoundSparrow (Feb 23, 2016)

fqrouter2 v2.12.7  is the latest APK I could find.  The Play store has an app that downloads the apk for you... but you can find it out there.  The BAD NEWS is that the app does not work.  If you use adb logcat you can see that it tries to conect to serveral VPN hosts on startup and all of them seem down.  There seems to be no way to get the app to startup without those servers.

The App's main purpose is to be a VPN app for government firewalls in China - so the "WiFi Repeater" function is secondary.  There is old source code on Github  - but has a bunch of binaries (busybox, python) for Android that do not work on Android 5.0 due to newer security requirements of Android.

So, even if you got past the VPN servers preventing the app from starting - the included binaries won't run on anything newer than Android 4.4


----------



## DeceasedPath (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to try this.


----------



## kiwiman2000 (Apr 2, 2016)

should be easy enough to hack the apk and remove or change the vpns with apktool and signing though. I have a play with it if fails

I found this site is legit for downloads
http://www.apk4fun.com/apk/5122/


----------



## easyyu (Apr 2, 2016)

The app have trojan: *Trojan.Script.Agent.dkpmdg*
https://apkscan.nviso.be/report/show/9550a086ebff72202fbb021613ab547e


----------



## fishku (Aug 12, 2016)

kiwiman2000 said:


> should be easy enough to hack the apk and remove or change the vpns with apktool and signing though. I have a play with it if fails
> 
> I found this site is legit for downloads
> http://www.apk4fun.com/apk/5122/

Click to collapse



Hey, any update on this? I'm trying to go the same route as you, don't wanna do the same work that someone else has done. 

BTW, for me logcat also reports "unable to ping root (127.0.0.1)", which I find strange...


----------



## fishku (Aug 12, 2016)

fishku said:


> Hey, any update on this? I'm trying to go the same route as you, don't wanna do the same work that someone else has done.
> 
> BTW, for me logcat also reports "unable to ping root (127.0.0.1)", which I find strange...

Click to collapse



I was able to hack around the failed VPN connections in the  beginning, but the problem is that the server just doesn't boot up... This is where the "unable to ping ROOT" comes from, its trying to ping itself to confirm successful launch. Will try a bit more, then give up on this, unless someone else could assist me


----------



## talkcc144 (Aug 13, 2016)

How is this done?


----------



## gravyd316 (Oct 23, 2016)

Okay so I've been trying to figure out how to get this to work correctly again and I found something strange.  Any device that i connect to the fqrouter WiFi signal says that it doesn't have Internet access but I have a app i use for downloading podcasts and it downloads the podcasts while its connected to the fqrouter signal


----------



## Naguissa (Oct 24, 2016)

gravyd316 said:


> Okay so I've been trying to figure out how to get this to work correctly again and I found something strange.  Any device that i connect to the fqrouter WiFi signal says that it doesn't have Internet access but I have a app i use for downloading podcasts and it downloads the podcasts while its connected to the fqrouter signal

Click to collapse



Maybe dns problem?

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bugrov (Dec 20, 2016)

So, there are no any solutions on android?


----------



## Campbelli (Dec 20, 2016)

freak4android said:


> Originally Posted On : http://www.BeQuench.com
> Step By Step Guide Here : http://www.bequench.com/use-android-device-as-wifi-repeater-no-root/
> 
> just found that i can use my phone as wifi extender/repeater ... my Nexus 4 catches wifi signals better than my laptop... i connected my nexus 4 with the wifi  network which was not in the range of my laptop... then after connecting to that wifi network i started bluetooth tehring from my device (Bluetooth tethering is built option for Android version 4.0 and above)... and connected my laptop with that bluetooth network... now i dnt need a repeater ... also there is an app "*fqrouter2*" which also provides wifi repeater functionality!!!?
> ...

Click to collapse




I did not understand by wifi repeater and do we get same speed with phone wifi as normal internet?


----------



## a5hi5h (Jan 26, 2017)

Satsana said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i've been looking for a way to do this for the sm-g900h (smg galaxy s5) with fqrouter2 but it seems that my phone isn't supported yet, and by reading the first post in this thread; it seems that the links are dead, so any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> PS: i have an Xperia Arc S, and fqrouter2 still doesn't work, so any other way for older models would be useful too (for gingerbread and above).

Click to collapse



sorry for the issue.  
visit:
https://www.facebook.com/notes/ashi...ifi-repeater-no-root-bequench/835971523113677


----------



## a5hi5h (Jan 26, 2017)

redkazem said:


> Link led to a blank page, no information.

Click to collapse



sorry for the issue 

visit : https://www.facebook.com/notes/ashi...ifi-repeater-no-root-bequench/835971523113677


----------



## a5hi5h (Jan 26, 2017)

AymanDev said:


> Cool. Thanks for sharing! Using an old device. Seems to be working but rapes battery.

Click to collapse


----------



## shaitan240 (Feb 11, 2017)

Is this app safe?


----------



## a5hi5h (Feb 22, 2017)

shaitan240 said:


> Is this app safe?

Click to collapse



which app?


----------



## LilAnt530 (Feb 23, 2017)

a5hi5h said:


> which app?

Click to collapse




Dude did you create this personally? Im seriously talking abt covering 10 acres of land with this somehow? There is plenty outlet coverage too so I think i could cover the whole of my property using 4 broken devices and a nic2 router xD.


----------



## stefanosapostolopoulos (Mar 2, 2017)

Ummm nice but this is baby steps dude... Thumps up for your share anyway


----------



## tomzdeenigma (May 13, 2017)

Stuart Little said:


> Nice ! Thanks for sharing man.
> 
> Just awesome to give my old devices a job in my house.
> 
> --->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---

Click to collapse



This no longer works after Android 4.4.
But, In the new Galaxy S7, S7 Edge and s8, it comes as a built in feature. Nice touch from Samsung. The only other way is Bluetooth sharing. Saw it from a youtube video.  

Search: How to share WiFi from Android via Bluetooth or as Wifi Repeater [NO ROOT]


----------



## AkhzarFarhan (Nov 6, 2017)

*Not Helpful*

Everyone knows that, please suggest how to make android phone a Wi-Fi router.


----------



## easyyu (Nov 6, 2017)

good question...


----------



## stefanosapostolopoulos (Nov 9, 2017)

AkhzarFarhan said:


> Everyone knows that, please suggest how to make android phone a Wi-Fi router.

Click to collapse



why you want to do that? there is no reason  or benefit from that. android acts as router when you use wifi hotspot or tether via Bluetooth or usb.


----------



## khaleel66 (Dec 24, 2017)

*NetShare-no-root-tethering app*

use NetShare-no-root-tethering app to do this.

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------

use NetShare-no-root-tethering app to do this.


----------



## spongeringer (Feb 20, 2018)

So, can I assume no one was able to hack the fqrouter2 app to bypass the need to connect to the (now dead) VPN servers, and therefore be able to use the WiFi Repeater function?  It's unbelievable, especially considering Android fanbois instance that Androids can do anything, that these phones can no longer act as a WiFi repeater now that this one app has ceased to function.  NetShare-no-root-tethering, although a kind of a solution, is nowhere near as useful as fqrouter2 was when it worked!  

Come on guys, one of you must know someone who can make it work?!


----------



## a5hi5h (Feb 24, 2019)

stefanosapostolopoulos said:


> Ummm nice but this is baby steps dude... Thumps up for your share anyway

Click to collapse



This article was written in 2014. Android was very much different back then.


----------

